# New one for ya



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

I found a release my dad used to shoot back in late 70's. Can anyone tell who made it.

Thanks Tony


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

hitek said:


> I found a release my dad used to shoot back in late 70's. Can anyone tell who made it.
> 
> Thanks Tony


I can't remember what it's called, but I used to have one. It was late 80's when I used it.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

i"m pretty sure it was made by Golden Key. I don't remember the name though. I remember trying it.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Probably a GK. Kinda looks like an old Evans to me


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

It,s an ER500< Golden Key prods.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*?*

didn't jim fletcher have fletchmatic version like that?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I don't believe Fletcher offered a release that fired using the same system as the ER pictured. The ER is fired by relaxing your release hand which in turn pulls the string attached to the wrist strap and release taut, pulling on the "plunger" at the bottom of the release which then allows the gate to flip open. No triggers to pull or squeeze and no hinge to rotate through. Pretty neat concept in its day.

>>-------->


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

bigtim said:


> didn't jim fletcher have fletchmatic version like that?


Forgot about the Fletchmatic the first release I learn to shoot as a kid. Is his company still around


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*here ya go...*

found ol' fletcher online 

http://www.fletcherarchery.com/


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Here was my first back tension release. First time I used it I gave myself a fat lip.:mg:


----------



## kensbait (Nov 14, 2004)

It's an Evans back-tension release.


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

bigtim said:


> found ol' fletcher online
> 
> http://www.fletcherarchery.com/


I still shoot a Fletch Hunter


----------

